# OEGB Chicks



## J_lee_gordon (Feb 8, 2014)

My chicks have been pooping on themselves, and it has been sticking to their bottoms. Should I pull it off or not.


Sent from Chicken Kid 99


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Are these baby chicks in a brooder? It sounds like "pasty butt" and it should be removed or they will die. Don't pull it off, that will take the down with it. Use a wet Q-tip or run just the butt under warm water and rub it until it gets moist and comes off. Being stressed, too hot or too cold can cause it. When I experience it, it is usually from them being too hot.

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2014/03/pasty-butt-in-chicks-causestreatment.html


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Interesting, I never knew it was due to temperature I've had one chick that's had it often while other chicks don't get it at all which is weird to me.


Current flock: 105


----------

